# Middle Tennessee



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning. Anybody got info on derby results? Thx.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any word on Open


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard that derby was Darnell, Darnell, I think Moody and then Paul Brundige with his young pup Moon. I am positive about 1st, 2nd and 4th. Darnell won with Jan JAcobs dog and got 2nd with Marks dog.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

unofficial

open to the 4th: 3,5,6,8,11,12,21,25,27,30,31,40,43,44,45,46,56,66,67

am to the 3rd: 1,2,3,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,24,29,30,32,33,34,37,39


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Danny Luttrell took 3rd in the derby. Big congrats to Paul and Moon on their 4th!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to 3rd: 1,2,8,9,10,12,19,22,23,27,30

Derby results:
1st #18 De' Tails Bad To The Bone O/Jan Jacobs H/Jimmie Darnell
2nd #5 Rough Creek's Liberty Bell O/Mark Brashear H/Jimmie Darnell
3rd #3 Keeno's Candy Cane O/H Danny Luttrell
4th #17 Bayou's Once In A Blue Moon O/H Paul Brundige
RJam #12 In The Hunt's Shake And Bake O/Erik Gawthorpe H/Charlie Moody
Jam #4 Bronx Bomber II O/Jason Fleming H/Chris Christopher
Jam #6 Mississippi Star Baby O/Houston Watson H/Tammy Bell
Jam #10 Troublesome Man Of Steel O/H Brady Oman
Jam #13 Fowl Mouth's High Card O/H Seth Robinson
Jam #15 Playtime's Custom Built O/Scot Whitaker H/Charlie Moody


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

callbacks to the 4th in the am:

2,3,8,9,11,14,15,19,24,37,39


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Anything yet on the Open?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

congrats go out to Seth Robinson for a Jam with dawg # 13


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Qualifying:
1st #12 Bluegoose's Morning Mist O/H Mac Dubose
2nd #19 Moodys Jumpin Jack Flash O/H Wally Riffle
3rd ????
4th #2 Airborne's Jedi Master O/Kurt Dunn & Jim Sullivan H/Jim Sullivan
Don't know Jams

Open:
1st #27 Rivertown's Augustus McChigger O/Chris Roeder H/Scott Harp
2nd #11 AFC Dominator's High Spade O/Mark Medford H/Scott Harp
3rd #40 Tower Of Terror O/Jim Sullivan H/Scott Harp
4th #56 FC-AFC Wild Wing Girls Best Friend O/H Jimmie Darnell
Don't know Jams

Amateur:
1st #24 Lock Five's My Mother's Keeper O/H Jamie Woodson
2nd #9 AFC Coolwater's Knockout O/H Alex Washburn
3rd #37 FC AFC Shadow's Sweet Something O/H Mark Medford
4th #15 FC AFC Great Bunns Of Fire O/H Lynn Dubose
RJam #14 FC Low Country Porky O/H John Kabbes
Jam #2 Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds O/H Tim Thurby
Jam #8 Creekside Maggie J O/H Jessie Kent
Jam #11 Firemarks Elusive One O/H Andy Whiteley
Jam #39 Maple Creek's Mattie Mae O/H David McMahan


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jamie Keeper doing what her brother is ... nice job


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Tim and congrats on the JAM.


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats Jamie, Bill, and Keeper as well as David and Mattie!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Jamie and Keeper.....WooHoo on the Blue in the Am!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Congrats Jamie Keeper doing what her brother is ... nice job


Congrats to Jamie and Keeper! Ruckus and I are proud of you both! Ruckus and Keeper are two special littermates! Great young dog training by VanEngen, and great AA training by Attar! 

You go girls! We knew you could do it!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats to Tim Thurby on the Amateur JAM and to Scott Harp on going 1-2-3 in the Open!


----------



## Bill Woodson (Aug 31, 2011)

Much thanks to you all and to Dick, Eric and all great folks at MTRC. The ladies certainly ruled the Am this weekend - Jamie, Alex, Lynne and Jessie rocked! Wow - what a show.


----------

